# Chicago Group?



## hurting tummy (Mar 7, 2009)

Hi. I was wondering if there were any support groups or meet up groups in Chicago? If not any one interested in starting one??


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Pen me in North Side Chicago here. Don't know of any group yet willing to look for one or even in starting one up.


----------



## MacZilla (Apr 12, 2011)

Read further down the posts found a group that meets already here is the posting:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/116934-new-meetup-in-chicago-starting-january-2010/page__pid__816746#entry816746I'm going to look into it.


----------



## wondwand (Jan 26, 2010)

Check out www.chicagoibsibd.orgWe meet virtually via conference call and participate online via Ning.


MacZilla said:


> Read further down the posts found a group that meets already here is the posting:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/116934-new-meetup-in-chicago-starting-january-2010/page__pid__816746#entry816746I'm going to look into it.


----------

